# Starter Problem



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a buddy with a 05 polaris ranger 500 and the starter will turn over a little at first then it makes a grinding sorta noise? Any idea of why its doing this and what to do? Also sometimes the selenoid will click by the battery and thats all it will do at the time. Any info is appreciated just trying to help my buddy out. 


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Polaris are known for junk starters...we just replaced a starter and everything on my buddies 500.....try tapping it with something pretty good while trying to turn it over it might work but sounds to me the starter is on its way out


----------

